# BELGIUM | Contemporary architecture in Belgium



## TomTack (Sep 20, 2009)

here are some examples of new architecture in Belgium (sponsered by http://www.ilovebelgium.be/)

Brussels:










see and read more: http://www.ilovebelgium.be/blog/museum-boulevard-by-lhoaslhoas










see and read more: http://www.ilovebelgium.be/blog/flag-kitchen-by-label-architecture










see and read more: http://www.ilovebelgium.be/blog/rac-studio-arne-quinze

Bruges:










see and read more: http://www.ilovebelgium.be/blog/grand-hotel-casselbergh-by-buro-ii

Liege:










see and read more: http://www.ilovebelgium.be/blog/villa-arra

Flanders:










see and read more: http://www.ilovebelgium.be/blog/camouflage-architecture










see and read more: http://www.ilovebelgium.be/blog/casteelken-designshop

general:




























see and read more: http://www.ilovebelgium.be/blog/top-10-architecture


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Very Beautiful!=D


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

nice!


----------

